# luxor (breeder)



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

ok i found another one i am interested in. has anyone heard of luxor maltese, in NJ? any feedback again would be great!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have no knowledge of Luxor Maltese, but found this link:

http://puppydogweb.com/kennels/maltese_luxor.htm

From the little bit of information given, it's looks like they show which is a good sign. Hopefully, someone will be familiar with them.

If you are looking in New jersey, the American Maltese Association recommends a few breeders:


http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi! She is on the American Maltese list as an approved breeder. I've heard the name mentioned by Maltese people, but have never met her. I don't know what pedigrees she has behind her Maltese.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Luxor has been around for quite some time although I do not know what lines are in
her pedigrees. You can always ask to see a pedigree of a pup you might be interested
in. She should be willing to share that.


----------

